# Old General Store/Grocery Store April 15



## DirtyJigsaw (May 2, 2015)

Morning All, 

I visited this place last month with Zedstar and a non member. No history of the place, but when stepped inside you can tell its been left abandoned for a very long time. It had a house ajoined next to it so there was quite afew rooms to explore.

Only with my photos.


Old General Store by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old General Store by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old General Store by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old General Store by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old General Store by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old General Store by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old General Store by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old General Store by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old General Store by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old General Store by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old General Store by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old General Store by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old General Store by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old General Store by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old General Store by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks for looking 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## krela (May 2, 2015)

Love the scales and wool samples. Thanks!


----------



## brickworx (May 2, 2015)

Nice and colourful set of pics...good stuff mate.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 2, 2015)

You done this place proud mate..well done.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 2, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> You done this place proud mate..well done.



thanks mikey  I really enjoyed it here.

Thanks all for the comments


----------



## The Wombat (May 3, 2015)

I like this,
And your photos are bob on; well done


----------



## tumble112 (May 3, 2015)

I love seeimg this place. Well photographsd as always.


----------



## Red Mole (May 3, 2015)

Superb set, glad you enjoyed this lovely little gem!


----------



## skankypants (May 3, 2015)

Top notch mate


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 5, 2015)

This place is rather interesting! Fab shots and great find


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 6, 2015)

Sshhhh... said:


> This place is rather interesting! Fab shots and great find



It was great. I enjoyed it alot and this sort of location is not the norm for me tbh


----------



## borntobemild (May 8, 2015)

Love that piano and organ


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 24, 2015)

Blimey, this is far more popular than I first thought. The Piano had a very small bit of life in when I went.


----------

